# Wade Fishing in Milton



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I got my rod/reel combo all set up. I work out at NAS, so I plan to do some flats fishing out there after work when I can. But I live in Milton, so it would be nice if I could make a shorter trip around here for weekend fishing instead of going to the base or beach somewhere. Anyone know of any good areas to wade around here?


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

The only good flats I know here are on blackwater and they're across the river from this side. You can go up 87 to grassy point and wade there; it's about a 20 minute ride. 

You thought about getting a kayak? It's an affordable way to get on the water and more fun, in my opinion, than fishing from a boat.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I'll check that out.

I have never given any real consideration to kayak fishing. Just strikes me as a good way to lose my fishing gear! haha.


----------

